# Kayak Repair?



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I was able to get a ten foot kayak from a guy for free. I am picking it up tonight. I was originally going to pay a little for it but he said he would give it away because I would need to put some work into it before it was Sea-worthy again. 

I am going to need some help. I think it is a wood kayak, and I am going to have to repair a few holes. Does anyone have any experience with fixing small wooden vessels? What kinds of supplies will I need? I will be posting pictures as soon as I get over to my place. Will post detailed pictures of damaged areas so y'all can help me out!

It doesn't have to be pretty, I will be painting in camo and hopefully turning it into a little duck boat.

Let me know what you think!>>O


----------

